# adding salt



## xxxgreg (Oct 10, 2006)

I want to add some salt to my tank
can I add some of the reef crystals that I use for my salt water tank?
and if so how much should I add to my tank 125g.
thanks


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Let me ask this, why are you adding salt to your tank? Do your fish need it (e.g. fightin an injury, etc.)?


----------



## xxxgreg (Oct 10, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Let me ask this, why are you adding salt to your tank? Do your fish need it (e.g. fightin an injury, etc.)?


yes there was a fight over some food and two of my p's have cuts on them


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I am sure that you could use the Reef Salt, but personally I would not. I have both FW & SW tanks, and I use separate salt for each.

For my FW tank, I use Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Aquarium Salt. Simply follow the directions on the box. For minor cuts, I would use about half of the dose from the directions if they are not that serious. I try to use as little salt as possible, so if the time comes that I really need it the fish will not have built up a resistance. Granted, that would take using salt all the time, but I do not like to chance it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

You can also purchase some Epsom salt from walmart and use that...


----------



## xxxgreg (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok thanks


----------

